# Damon Evans arrested for DUI



## WickedKwik (Jul 1, 2010)

www.myfoxatlanta.com

Way to set an example Damon


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 1, 2010)

The name didn't click and I was thinking player when I opened the link.

Ouch.

But who on here has not ever had some social liquids and driven when they probably should have not.  

Still, good ammunition for all the haters....


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 1, 2010)

Lilly Joe probably won't see this


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 1, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> Lilly Joe probably won't see this



This is gonna make his year.  Scratch tha, his decade.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 1, 2010)

This will give all the people who hated the hire by Dooley a lot of ammunition...there is still a large factor of alumni that don't think Evans pressed Richt enough to make changes when it was obvious things weren't working and that Evans didn't replace Felton quickly enough when it was clear that his style of coaching (if you can even call it that) wasn't working....Oh wait, I guess I'm in both of those camps....

WTG you moron!!!!!  But Michael Adams won't do anything, I'm sure...


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 1, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> This will give all the people who hated the hire by Dooley a lot of ammunition...there is still a large factor of alumni that don't think Evans pressed Richt enough to make changes when it was obvious things weren't working and that Evans didn't replace Felton quickly enough when it was clear that his style of coaching (if you can even call it that) wasn't working....Oh wait, I guess I'm in both of those camps....
> 
> WTG you moron!!!!!  But Michael Adams won't do anything, I'm sure...



X2.Wonder what punishment he will receive


----------



## Buck (Jul 1, 2010)

Dang, Mett and Damon have something in common now.  Who'da thunk it...


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 1, 2010)

I have nothing at all against Evans..matter of fact, I think he has been pretty good overall.  But he would be gone tomorrow if I was in charge over this. (Won't happen though)


----------



## dixiejacket (Jul 1, 2010)

*Dui*

Embarrassing to say the least but you know, if we are all honest, non of the people that we seem to revere are above making mistakes and having lapses in judgement.  That goes for all of us, no matter what school we support.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2010)

The thing that bothers me about this kind of report is the recognition that the athletic department has lost most of its influence in law enforcement matters in GA.  This stuff did not get written up and reported in the old days, it was handled with discretion.  Do you think that they would arrest Mal Moore or Nick Saban in state of Alabama?  They'd probably have used a state trooper to drive him home in his car following an escort car with its lights on. 

I think that the biggest problem in this state is all the yankees and other outsiders that have accursed us with their presence are not Georgia people.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow. This is just great.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah he looks totally sober...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 1, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> The thing that bothers me about this kind of report is the recognition that the athletic department has lost most of its influence in law enforcement matters in GA.  This stuff did not get written up and reported in the old days, it was handled with discretion.  Do you think that they would arrest Mal Moore or Nick Saban in state of Alabama?  They'd probably have used a state trooper to drive him home in his car following an escort car with its lights on.
> 
> I think that the biggest problem in this state is all the yankees and other outsiders that have accursed us with their presence are not Georgia people.



You can thank the MADD mothers.

No one wants them looking over their shoulder --


----------



## GAGE (Jul 1, 2010)

Absolute MORON!!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 1, 2010)

Damon would like to share a few words with you --

http://www.gahighwaysafety.org/StreamingVideo/gadawgs.mov


----------



## Buzz (Jul 1, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 1, 2010)

What an idiot! Glad he did not hurt anyone.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 1, 2010)

First it was Charlie Banister and now Damon Evans !!  I believe we have a full blown conspiracy going on here !!


----------



## dixiejacket (Jul 1, 2010)

*Damon Evans*

For you guys posting with the inference that in the "good old days this would have been covered up....." or that we can thank MADD for this, etc., I hope you are kidding.

If you have ever been hit or had a loved one maimed or killed by a drunk driver, then you would know the hurt and devastation that are a potential every time someone (anyone) drives impaired.  If you have not experienced this personally, then thank God!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 1, 2010)

Can 'em...


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> The thing that bothers me about this kind of report is the recognition that the athletic department has lost most of its influence in law enforcement matters in GA.  This stuff did not get written up and reported in the old days, it was handled with discretion.  Do you think that they would arrest Mal Moore or Nick Saban in state of Alabama?  They'd probably have used a state trooper to drive him home in his car following an escort car with its lights on.
> 
> I think that the biggest problem in this state is all the yankees and other outsiders that have accursed us with their presence are not Georgia people.



I would like to nominate this for ignorant post of the year.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 1, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is gonna make his year.  Scratch tha, his decade.



Why so much love ?


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jul 1, 2010)

My initial thoughts are that the "other" person in the car that was also taken to jail may have been a professional in their own field. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 1, 2010)

Just like the guy in Gwinnett co., I think Damon was "fingered" by a techie...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 1, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> My initial thoughts are that the "other" person in the car that was also taken to jail may have been a professional in their own field. Just my 2 cents.




Unconfirmed local report is that it was former partially clothed UGA volleyball player.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 1, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Unconfirmed local report is that it was former partially clothed UGA volleyball player.




Actually that should be partially clothed former UGA volleyball player.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 1, 2010)

A GIFT FROM HEAVEN!







and his "passenger" just might be the best part of the story yet!  I'm on the edge of my seat...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 1, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> A GIFT FROM HEAVEN!



 You can rag on UGA all you want....... but to say that someone drinking and driving is a gift from heaven is totally classless. That is one of the most appalling posts I have ever seen here on Woody's ......... You have obviously never had a family member killed by a drunk or had to cut dead people out of mangled cars hit by drunks. I have and it is not funny........ Something like this goes way beyond a freaking football game or rilvaries, I hope they fire him for being so stupid........


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 1, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> You can rag on UGA all you want....... but to say that someone drinking and driving is a gift from heaven is totally classless. That is one of the most appalling posts I have ever seen here on Woody's ......... You have obviously never had a family member killed by a drunk or had to cut dead people out of mangled cars hit by drunks. I have and it is not funny........ Something like this goes way beyond a freaking football game or rilvaries, I hope they fire him for being so stupid........



get a life.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 1, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> get a life.



I wouldn't expect any less from you....... Show your true colors some more.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 1, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> I wouldn't expect any less from you....... Show your true colors some more.



Is that a personal attack?

I'm not happy about the fact that the boss of your favorite football team was driving around endangering other people's lives.

But I'm thrilled about that mug shot.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Is that a personal attack?



Trying to egg you on to get banned maybe?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 1, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Is that a personal attack?
> 
> I'm not happy about the fact that the boss of your favorite football team was driving around endangering other people's lives.
> 
> But I'm thrilled about that mug shot.



Nope............ 

Well from with remarks about it being a "gift from heaven" it sure sounded like your were estatic about him endangering lives. 

If he is stupid enough to pull a stunt like this he deserves all the flak he gets from it. But there is nothing funny about DUI's whatsoever, seen it up close and personal many times. Nothing good comes from it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 1, 2010)

Man this thread is going to make for some good throne reading material.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> I would like to nominate this for ignorant post of the year.



First, it would have been dealt with quietly in the past.  I don't think it would have hit the records in the days before cameras in police cars and all other media.  It is harder to obscure today.  Even today, in many places it would have been quietly handled.

Second, as an outsider transplanting here and messing up this great state, I'd like to invite you to go back to Flaruduh.  You should never presume that I speaking to a yankee like you or soliciting your opinion.


----------



## dixiejacket (Jul 1, 2010)

*Damon Evans*



Unicoidawg said:


> Nope............
> 
> Well from with remarks about it being a "gift from heaven" it sure sounded like your were estatic about him endangering lives.
> 
> If he is stupid enough to pull a stunt like this he deserves all the flak he gets from it. But there is nothing funny about DUI's whatsoever, seen it up close and personal many times. Nothing good comes from it.



I do not disagree with you but why didn't you respond to 25-06 and Old Fuzzy who seemed to minimilize this  offense in previous posts?


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2010)

dixiejacket said:


> I do not disagree with you but why didn't you respond to 25-06 and Old Fuzzy who seemed to minimilize this  offense in previous posts?




No one got hurt and he did not anything or anybody, did he?  The fact that people post something obviously in jest seems to escape you. 

Why don't the mods change your diaper because you are obviously a whining crybaby.  Do not assume that I was posting for your benefit or solicited a response from you.  Perhaps you can spend your time more fortuitously by extolling the virtues of the ACC.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 1, 2010)

dixiejacket said:


> I do not disagree with you but why didn't you respond to 25-06 and Old Fuzzy who seemed to minimilize this  offense in previous posts?



Their responses didn't strike me quite as much as "Gift from Heaven". Either way they guy was a idiot for driving DUI and thankfully noone was hurt in this incident. I hope Adams fires his tail for it.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah he looks totally sober...


 


Really Occcifer, I only had Ti Martooni's, can you please take me drunk, I really home.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Really Occcifer, I only had Ti Martooni's, can you please take me drunk, I really home.



Beat it Spaniard!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

I can see Evans' response as they slap the cuffs on him and arrest him..." but, but, everybodies doing it!"


----------



## dixiejacket (Jul 1, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> No one got hurt and he did not anything or anybody, did he?  The fact that people post something obviously in jest seems to escape you.
> 
> Why don't the mods change your diaper because you are obviously a whining crybaby.  Do not assume that I was posting for your benefit or solicited a response from you.  Perhaps you can spend your time more fortuitously by extolling the virtues of the ACC.



Or the mods could ban you for this personal attack that is clearly against the rules.  Your original post seemed to trivialize not the outcome of Evans' actions but the potential disaster it created.  You must have never suffered any loss at the hands of a drunk driver.  If so, you wouldn't make light of it or post about it "in jest" as you say.  Either way, your personal attack on me was unwarrented.


----------



## chadair (Jul 1, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> The thing that bothers me about this kind of report is the recognition that the athletic department has lost most of its influence in law enforcement matters in GA.  This stuff did not get written up and reported in the old days, it was handled with discretion.  Do you think that they would arrest Mal Moore or Nick Saban in state of Alabama?  They'd probably have used a state trooper to drive him home in his car following an escort car with its lights on.
> 
> I think that the biggest problem in this state is all the yankees and other outsiders that have accursed us with their presence are not Georgia people.



in the "old days" there was not as many ppl on the road as there is today. Dui's were not a big deal mainly because of population outside of atlanta. And not too mention the dollar amount these guys make!!! Evans makes more then enuff money to hire a driver or even call a taxi!!

 I dont know that he needs firin, but some strong action needs to happen to insure this NEVER happens again.


----------



## dixiejacket (Jul 1, 2010)

*Evans*



Unicoidawg said:


> Their responses didn't strike me quite as much as "Gift from Heaven". Either way they guy was a idiot for driving DUI and thankfully noone was hurt in this incident. I hope Adams fires his tail for it.........



Understood.  I think if you read my original post (#19) you will see that you and I agree.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 1, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> The thing that bothers me about this kind of report is the recognition that the athletic department has lost most of its influence in law enforcement matters in GA.  This stuff did not get written up and reported in the old days, it was handled with discretion.  Do you think that they would arrest Mal Moore or Nick Saban in state of Alabama?  They'd probably have used a state trooper to drive him home in his car following an escort car with its lights on.
> 
> I think that the biggest problem in this state is all the yankees and other outsiders that have accursed us with their presence are not Georgia people.



Which leads to another point ...when was Bear ever sober, but he had a driver


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

the usual pre season summer arrest of players wasn't happening so I guess Damon figured he would take some of the pressure off of them..


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 1, 2010)

dixiejacket said:


> I do not disagree with you but why didn't you respond to 25-06 and Old Fuzzy who seemed to minimilize this  offense in previous posts?




How did I get drug into this?




dixiejacket said:


> Or the mods could ban you for this personal attack that is clearly against the rules.  Your original post seemed to trivialize not the outcome of Evans' actions but the potential disaster it created.  You must have never suffered any loss at the hands of a drunk driver.  If so, you wouldn't make light of it or post about it "in jest" as you say.  Either way, your personal attack on me was unwarrented.




A little thinned skinned aren't we?  Please don't take that as a personal attack, just an observation of fact.  

I just have to love it when someone decides that they are on the side of the angels, so any other view is obviously demented and perverse.  Please don't take that as personal attack, but as a general statement of philosophy.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> the usual pre season summer arrest of players wasn't happening so I guess Damon figured he would take some of the pressure off of them..



I crack myself up.


----------



## dixiejacket (Jul 1, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> How did I get drug into this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not taking what you say as a personal attack.  I didn't drag you into this, merely commented on the content of your post, which if I read correctly, inferred that the good old days referred to by Ole Fuzzy when this would be overlooked or swept under the rug were gone thanks to MADD.  Was that the gist of your post or did I misunderstand?

The only personal attack I see in this thread is from Ole Fuzzy.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't se how Damon Evans keeps his job. Imagine his mugshot getting out and your AD going to alcohol awareness class and losing his license. An AD HAS to portray and image that  is higher than the average Joe and this DUI blows that up. If UGA is smart, they have tocut him loose.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 1, 2010)

well as long as the tech nerds are gonna fight amoungst themselves.... I'll get this back on track...


fire him.... he's an idiot!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 1, 2010)

dixiejacket said:


> Not taking what you say as a personal attack.  I didn't drag you into this, merely commented on the content of your post, which if I read correctly, inferred that the good old days referred to by Ole Fuzzy when this would be overlooked or swept under the rug were gone thanks to MADD.  Was that the gist of your post or did I misunderstand?
> 
> The only personal attack I see in this thread is from Ole Fuzzy.



Nope, that pretty well sums it up.  MADD have made the prosecutors and courts afraid to dismiss any DUI case, no matter how baseless, resulting in clogging the courts with unnecessary cases, and costing innocent citizens thousands of dollars to defend themselves against baseless cases.

This just in;



> The passenger in Evans' car was also arrested.  She is identified as  Courtney Fuhrmann, 28, and charged with disorderly conduct, according to  GSP officials.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 1, 2010)

This is great stuff !!!  You just can't make this stuff up !!  I'll say this for UGAy, the place is never short on DRAMA !!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 1, 2010)

so not a former UGA volleyball player...


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 1, 2010)

Would you dawgs have the same response if this were Grantham or,....Richt?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep Lilly Joe, we're never short of drama and Tech is ALWAYS short a sell out (as long as UGA isn't playing at Grant Landfill).


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 1, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Would you dawgs have the same response if this were Grantham or,....Richt?



Speaking for myself,If this were CMR or Grantham IMO they would need to be fired,just as Evans should be.Whether it happens or not remains to be seen.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

Btw he hasn't been convicted yet.  Don't jump the gun here...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 1, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> so not a former UGA volleyball player...




Looks like this may be her







http://www.linkedin.com/in/courtneyfuhrmann


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 1, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> The thing that bothers me about this kind of report is the recognition that the athletic department has lost most of its influence in law enforcement matters in GA.  This stuff did not get written up and reported in the old days, it was handled with discretion.  Do you think that they would arrest Mal Moore or Nick Saban in state of Alabama?  They'd probably have used a state trooper to drive him home in his car following an escort car with its lights on.
> 
> I think that the biggest problem in this state is all the yankees and other outsiders that have accursed us with their presence are not Georgia people.



I think they would arrest both of them if they appeared as drunk as your boy does in the mugshot. I remember not too long ago Kenny Stabler was arrested and he is definately an Alabama Icon and drunk I might add. He should have called a cab or CMR to pick him up. CMR is a good man, he would have done it.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 1, 2010)

BTW, What was he drinking? Did he have too much of the red koolaid?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 1, 2010)

DUI

Damon Under Influence!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2010)

There is no way he keeps his job! Hes fired! If it were CMR or Grantham or anyone of them they should go too! Hope that answered your question Ripper. I cant really bash him though because as bad as I hate to say it when I was young I drove drunk a few times. Im just thank God I never killed anybody! Im allso pretty sure alot of guys on this forum have done the same!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> DUI
> 
> Damon Under Influence!



I can't believe you are trying to turn this into something to cheers about...people could have died.

Disclosure - In no way shape or form am I trying to promote drunken driving or undermine the severity of drunken driving.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 1, 2010)

Evans has been suspended for the first half of the La-Lafayette game.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Evans has been suspended for the first half of the La-Lafayette game.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 1, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Evans has been suspended for the first half of the La-Lafayette game.






good thing he didn't try to poke her eye out......


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 1, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I cant really bash him though because as bad as I hate to say it when I was young I drove drunk a few times. Im just thank God I never killed anybody! Im allso pretty sure alot of guys on this forum have done the same!



Speak for yourself, but not me, bud! 

I like and have always supported Mr. Evans. I certainly wish him well and hope this doesn't destroy his life, but this is inexcusable behavior and he should be fired!

For him to do something this stupidly childish really says a lot. This guy has an influence on kids and totally dropped the ball. If he isn't fired, then what does this say about UGA.

There has been enough recent embarrassment for the University and he ends up being the one to put the icing on the cake! Well, I sure hope this is the icing!

Fire him and use that money he would've received for more renovations. Heck, renovate UGA's dawg house!

Bring back VD!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> Bring back VD!
> 
> GO DAWGS!




They already have plenty of VDs in Athens...


----------



## boothy (Jul 1, 2010)

hahaha!!!  What a moron!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 1, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I can't believe you are trying to turn this into something to cheers about...people could have died.



OH, ABSOLUTELY NOT! Agree, peoples lives were in danger and that is why he should be fired! Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> OH, ABSOLUTELY NOT! Agree, peoples lives were in danger and that is why he should be fired! Sorry for the misunderstanding.



No I didnt misunderstand you ...just read earlier in the thread and you will understand what I was trying to do.  Trust me we are on the same page.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> Speak for yourself, but not me, bud!
> 
> I like and have always supported Mr. Evans. I certainly wish him well and hope this doesn't destroy his life, but this is inexcusable behavior and he should be fired!
> 
> ...



like I asked earlier,...if this happened to Grantham, or Richt would you be as sure of your conviction?

thank you for your honest answer Dawgsey


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> Bring back VD!



wow.

actually, from the looks of his passenger, Evans might have been trying to do this, himself...


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 1, 2010)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Speaking for myself,If this were CMR or Grantham IMO they would need to be fired,just as Evans should be.Whether it happens or not remains to be seen.


Thanks for your honest answer.

I guess I would have to weigh the extent of the mistake, if he was knee walkin non functioning drunk, then by all means fire him.
If, on the other hand, he was just over the legal limit, and functioning normally,...then I'm not sure. (disregard the passenger for illustrative purposes)


----------



## Rednec (Jul 1, 2010)

He was hired because he was black & a yes man to adams, so no he wont be fired.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks like he forgot some of his own advice....

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VOOk23oPpp4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VOOk23oPpp4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 1, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> like I asked earlier,...if this happened to Grantham, or Richt would you be as sure of your conviction?



Honestly, I don't care who it is - if he was driving while impaired, he (who ever) would have my vote to be fired! Richt or anyone!

I'm sure Damon is a good guy and I certainly wish him the best, but he made (from the reports I've read) a very serious mistake and he should be fired. Again, what will this say about UGA if he is kept around.

Also, I really don't believe he will be our AD much longer!

I do wonder who would be the next hire. Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> Speak for yourself, but not me, bud!
> 
> I like and have always supported Mr. Evans. I certainly wish him well and hope this doesn't destroy his life, but this is inexcusable behavior and he should be fired!
> 
> ...


I was just being honest!!! BUD!!! I hope he gets fired as well!! I dont think I was saying it was ok to drive drunk! Like I said in my post if CMR Grantham VINCE DOOLEY when he was here did the same they should be fired as well!!!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 1, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> Looks like he forgot some of his own advice....
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VOOk23oPpp4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VOOk23oPpp4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



I guess he chose to lose by HIS very definition !!  How can he stay on as AD ?


----------



## AU Bassman (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow!!! 

  My condolences to the bulldog nation. Inexcusable behavior from the head of the atheletic dept. Wonder if Damon was involved in the meeting that got Metenberger canned? If so, shame on him. Walk it like you talk it so to speak. 

  The real shame at least to me is that an Icon like Vince Dooley went out on a limb to get Damon his job,and from what I understand was a very good AD for the UGA program.

  Certainly Adams will can him at the first available minute. Nothing good will come of this at all. The passenger and the story surrounding her will tell the tale.

  I know several UGA fans and they are not happy right now. Some bad press that UGA has to overcome, and they will, but it won't be soon.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 1, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> I was just being honest!!! BUD!!! I hope he gets fired as well!! I dont think I was saying it was ok to drive drunk! Like I said in my post if CMR Grantham VINCE DOOLEY when he was here did the same they should be fired as well!!!



I knew what ya were saying. It's all good.

By the way, if ya would like to change that ugly avatar just let me know - I'll hook ya up!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2010)

Silver Britches said:


> I knew what ya were saying. It's all good.
> 
> By the way, if ya would like to change that ugly avatar just let me know - I'll hook ya up!



Send it to me


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 1, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Send it to me



LOL, I'll work on one specially for you! PM me ya email address and I'll send it to ya when done.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 1, 2010)

In other news ............... Georgia Tech rewards star AD with contract extension !!!!!!!!! 

http://blogs.ajc.com/georgia-tech-s...with-terms/?cxntfid=blogs_georgia_tech_sports


----------



## riprap (Jul 1, 2010)

fairhope said:


> BTW, What was he drinking? Did he have too much of the red koolaid?



An employee at Alabama would have been taken to his home and charged with nothing. The officer would have a nice check coming his way.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 1, 2010)

riprap said:


> An employee at Alabama would have been taken to his home and charged with nothing. The officer would have a nice check coming his way.



Bugs ya don't it rip

Love that BAMA efficiency 

!ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 1, 2010)

Evans says he is really,  really, REALLY sorry.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D1wLGlMIiyM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D1wLGlMIiyM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2010)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## vol man (Jul 1, 2010)

fairhope said:


> BTW, What was he drinking? Did he have too much of the red koolaid?




malt liquor and a menthol cigarette


----------



## tcward (Jul 1, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> You can rag on UGA all you want....... but to say that someone drinking and driving is a gift from heaven is totally classless. That is one of the most appalling posts I have ever seen here on Woody's ......... You have obviously never had a family member killed by a drunk or had to cut dead people out of mangled cars hit by drunks. I have and it is not funny........ Something like this goes way beyond a freaking football game or rilvaries, I hope they fire him for being so stupid........



I agree with ya Dawg.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 1, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Evans says he is really,  really, REALLY sorry.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D1wLGlMIiyM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D1wLGlMIiyM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Yea !  Sorry he got caught !!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 1, 2010)

Someone on the ajc put it best, the DrunkYard Dawgs.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 1, 2010)

They'll probably make him run stadium steps and suspend him for the La-Lafayette game.


----------



## tcward (Jul 1, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> In other news ............... Georgia Tech rewards star AD with contract extension !!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/georgia-tech-s...with-terms/?cxntfid=blogs_georgia_tech_sports



....and WHO CARES!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 1, 2010)

tcward said:


> ....and WHO CARES!


*
I DO !*


----------



## Bullpup969 (Jul 1, 2010)

fairhope said:


> I think they would arrest both of them if they appeared as drunk as your boy does in the mugshot. I remember not too long ago Kenny Stabler was arrested and he is definately an Alabama Icon and drunk I might add. He should have called a cab or CMR to pick him up. CMR is a good man, he would have done it.



                         i'm sorry, thats funny rite der.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 1, 2010)

riprap said:


> An employee at Alabama would have called someone to pick him up, been taken to his home and charged with nothing. The officer would have a nice thank you coming his way.



fixed it for you....


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 1, 2010)

If he was committing adultery on top of the DUI he has to go...no way around it.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 1, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Thanks for your honest answer.
> 
> I guess I would have to weigh the extent of the mistake, if he was knee walkin non functioning drunk, then by all means fire him.
> If, on the other hand, he was just over the legal limit, and functioning normally,...then I'm not sure. (disregard the passenger for illustrative purposes)



Valid point.If this had been an academic dean,then it would have been pink slip time.


----------



## dixiejacket (Jul 2, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Nope, that pretty well sums it up.  MADD have made the prosecutors and courts afraid to dismiss any DUI case, no matter how baseless, resulting in clogging the courts with unnecessary cases, and costing innocent citizens thousands of dollars to defend themselves against baseless cases.
> 
> This just in;



Sorry but you are wrong.  Gwinnett County, just this week, dismissed a DUI charge against the County Chairman.  It is all in the news so to say the courts are afraid to dismiss any case is not accurate.  Hope you never suffer loss (especially the life of a loved one) to a drunk driver.


----------



## DDD (Jul 2, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> This is great stuff !!!  You just can't make this stuff up !!  I'll say this for UGAy, the place is never short on DRAMA !!



Well, one thing is for sure, we checked his resume before we hired him and that checked out.

Can't say the same for the joke by Coke.  Now can we?  How short your memory is Joe... 


As for my opinion, he's done.  His marriage is probably done, his job is done, his reputation is done, the man is ruined.  But, he has free will to do as he pleases, he just has to accept the consequences of his actions.

As a UGA guy, I think the school has no choice but to fire him.

How this reflects on UGA as a school or a program is null.  You can't control people like robots, although I am sure some nerd at Tech is in the library right now trying to figure out how.  The same nerd does not even know that he's even close to a football field or what they do there.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 2, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> Certainly Adams will can him at the first available minute. Nothing good will come of this at all. The passenger and the story surrounding her will tell the tale.





Thanatos said:


> If he was committing adultery on top of the DUI he has to go...no way around it.



Picture deleted due to some doubt on accuracy.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 2, 2010)

south ga dawg said:


> liljoey i find it funny that you are knee deep in religious stuff over on the spiritual forum but you get on here and celebrate when bad things happen to people.  Wow.
> 
> Evans was dead wrog and needs to pay for what he did and he will.  I'm not going to defend what he did.  It was wrong.  But what kind of a person celebrates when this happens to someone?



ouch!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 2, 2010)

dixiejacket said:


> Sorry but you are wrong.  Gwinnett County, just this week, dismissed a DUI charge against the County Chairman.  It is all in the news so to say the courts are afraid to dismiss any case is not accurate.  Hope you never suffer loss (especially the life of a loved one) to a drunk driver.




They dismissed the case because THERE WAS NO CASE, he blew a 0.00...no alcohol. 

My heart goes out to people who loose loved ones FOR ANY REASON.

Car accidents happen everyday, they are unfortunate whether drunk or sober.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Liljoey I find it funny that you are knee deep in religious stuff over on the spiritual forum but you get on here and celebrate when bad things happen to people.  Wow.
> 
> Evans was dead wrog and needs to pay for what he did and he will.  I'm not going to defend what he did.  It was wrong.  But what kind of a person celebrates when this happens to someone?



It's nice to know that you track my movements. I'll sleep better tonight knowing you've got my back!


----------



## dixiejacket (Jul 2, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> They dismissed the case because THERE WAS NO CASE, he blew a 0.00...no alcohol.
> 
> My heart goes out to people who loose loved ones FOR ANY REASON.
> 
> Car accidents happen everyday, they are unfortunate whether drunk or sober.



Sorry but you missed the point.  Go back and read 25-06 post on this.  He says DUI's are not dismissed, "even if they are baseless".   That just is not true.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 2, 2010)

dixiejacket said:


> Sorry but you are wrong.  Gwinnett County, just this week, dismissed a DUI charge against the County Chairman.  It is all in the news so to say the courts are afraid to dismiss any case is not accurate.  Hope you never suffer loss (especially the life of a loved one) to a drunk driver.





dixiejacket said:


> Sorry but you missed the point.  Go back and read 25-06 post on this.  He says DUI's are not dismissed, "even if they are baseless".   That just is not true.



Yeah, even MADD has a hard time justifying prosecuting a person with 0.00 BAC.

Although locally we had a bar owner who was prosecuted --had to go to court and all-  with a BAC of 0.00 because he "smelled of alcohol" after closing -- imagine that.


----------



## dixiejacket (Jul 2, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Yeah, even MADD has a hard time justifying prosecuting a person with 0.00 BAC.
> 
> Although locally we had a bar owner who was prosecuted --had to go to court and all-  with a BAC of 0.00 because he "smelled of alcohol" after closing -- imagine that.



Never heard of MADD prosecuting anyone.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Just pointing out the phoniness.



Nothing phony here !!  Just UGAy drama, you know, same dance, just a different day !!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Liljoey I find it funny that you are knee deep in religious stuff over on the spiritual forum but you get on here and celebrate when bad things happen to people.  Wow.
> 
> Evans was dead wrog and needs to pay for what he did and he will.  I'm not going to defend what he did.  It was wrong.  But what kind of a person celebrates when this happens to someone?



Nobody is celebrating.  Just pointing out that your schools program has been a joke when it comes to keeping people out of jail.  Yall can spin it anyway you want.  

It ain't the first and it ain't the last my fellow dog fans.  Doesnt sound or look like anybody is capable of righting the disciplinary ship over there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 2, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nobody is celebrating.  Just pointing out that your schools program has been a joke when it comes to keeping people out of jail.  Yall can spin it anyway you want.
> 
> It ain't the first and it ain't the last my fellow dog fans.  Doesnt sound or look like anybody is capable of righting the disciplinary ship over there.



Sure sounds celebratory to me.  And you can spin it any way that you want.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 2, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sure sounds celebratory to me.  And you can spin it any way that you want.



Taking jabs at someone and celebrating are different things.  IMHO


----------



## whitworth (Jul 2, 2010)

*If you aren't a saint these days . . .*

it's going to be on television; on the internet; and in the wife's bank account.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 2, 2010)

Maybe something positive comes from this.
Maybe a message will be sent.
Not sure if it will be received by some folks in Athens, but maybe.
Richt was the only coach or staff member not present at the news conference . Maybe he wasn,t in town but if he was-- Speaks volumes to me.

Just curious. What did she do to get arrested? She obviously didn,t help his cause.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 2, 2010)

Twiggbuster said:


> Just curious. What did she do to get arrested? She obviously didn,t help his cause.



From the AJC:
A 28-year-old Atlanta woman was with Evans when he was stopped. Courtney Fuhrmann, described as a friend, was charged with disorderly conduct because she ignored the trooper’s order to stay in the car.

http://www.ajc.com/sports/uga/first-court-date-set-563022.html?cxtype=rss_uga


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 2, 2010)

Twiggbuster said:


> Maybe something positive comes from this.
> Maybe a message will be sent.
> Not sure if it will be received by some folks in Athens, but maybe.
> Richt was the only coach or staff member not present at the news conference . Maybe he wasn,t in town but if he was-- Speaks volumes to me.
> ...



According to what I read, the patrol officer told her numerous time to stay in the car. She didn't listen one time too many !


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 2, 2010)

Whoever posted the picture with Evans with another woman has the wrong gal. The chick he was with looked like she was straight off the street...if you know what i mean. But, I would like to hear some facts before I pass judgment.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 2, 2010)

AJC Poll- Should Evans be fired?:

Running about 75% yes the last time I looked.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanatos said:


> Whoever posted the picture with Evans with another woman has the wrong gal. The chick he was with looked like she was straight off the street...if you know what i mean. But, I would like to hear some facts before I pass judgment.


 

Want to share your expertise on the subject with us?


----------



## riprap (Jul 2, 2010)

georgia_357 said:


> Don't think this pic has been photo shopped, but it don't look too much like a friend picture.



I'm not defending the man by any means, but this lady looks like Suzanne Yoculan the former gymnastics coach.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 2, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Want to share your expertise on the subject with us?



http://www.ajc.com/sports/uga/athens-attorney-meets-with-562388.html?cxtype=rss_uga

Im not saying...im just saying...and I may have been correct

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blo...ad-damon-evans/?cxntfid=blogs_uga_sports_blog


----------



## waterdogs (Jul 3, 2010)

AD means=another drunk at GA.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 3, 2010)

waterdogs said:


> AD means=another drunk at GA.



HAHAHA what a good one...o man! That was good one!


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 3, 2010)

Now that she has sobered up and has her panties back on, I'll bet the young "lady" won't be getting much support from sugar daddy Damon. Sure didn't mention that his new attorney will be handling her case as well. 

I see no way that the Dawgs can avoid firing the guy. How in the world can a guy in his position make such stupid decisions, and why would you want him in charge of a mega-million dollar operation if he does.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 3, 2010)

riprap said:


> I'm not defending the man by any means, but this lady looks like Suzanne Yoculan the former gymnastics coach.



Don't think it's Suzanne Yoculan but it just might not be Courtney Fuhrmann either.  The site that had the picture and story doesn't have it any more.  So, I'm deleting the picture.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 3, 2010)

At least the panties were red, not orange or blue.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Ole Fuzzy* 

 
_The thing that bothers me about  this kind of report is the recognition that the athletic department has  lost most of its influence in law enforcement matters in GA.  This stuff  did not get written up and reported in the old days, it was handled  with discretion.  Do you think that they would arrest Mal Moore or Nick  Saban in state of Alabama?  They'd probably have used a state trooper to  drive him home in his car following an escort car with its lights on. 

I think that the biggest problem in this state is all the yankees and  other outsiders that have accursed us with their presence are not  Georgia people.

_




Twenty five ought six said:


> You can thank the MADD mothers.
> 
> No one wants them looking over their shoulder --



Yea, with all those crunked up women, its getting hard to have a good time in this state.  Of course, based on his passenger, I think his wife may join the Bobbit support group.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 3, 2010)

Orignally posted by DixieJacket For you guys posting with the inference that in the "good old days this  would have been covered up....." or that we can thank MADD for this,  etc., I hope you are kidding.

If you have ever been hit or had a loved one maimed or killed by a drunk  driver, then you would know the hurt and devastation that are a  potential every time someone (anyone) drives impaired.  If you have not  experienced this personally, then thank God! 		 



tjl1388 said:


> I would like to nominate this for ignorant post of the year.



You two need to get some serious therapy for the loss of your humor!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 3, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> First, it would have been dealt with quietly in the past.  I don't think it would have hit the records in the days before cameras in police cars and all other media.  It is harder to obscure today.  Even today, in many places it would have been quietly handled.
> 
> Second, as an outsider transplanting here and messing up this great state, I'd like to invite you to go back to Flaruduh.  You should never presume that I speaking to a yankee like you or soliciting your opinion.



Fuzzy, put on the headdress of the Slapahoe Tribe and wear it proudly!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 3, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> Which leads to another point ...when was Bear ever sober, but he had a driver



I personally witnessed him try to walk on water once.  It took 3 Alabama State Patrolmen to get him out of the river before he drowned.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 3, 2010)

georgia_357 said:


> Don't think it's Suzanne Yoculan but it just might not be Courtney Fuhrmann either.  The site that had the picture and story doesn't have it any more.  So, I'm deleting the picture.



That is definetly Suzanne Yoculan at her retirement ceremony.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 3, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Now that she has sobered up and has her panties back on, I'll bet the young "lady" won't be getting much support from sugar daddy Damon. Sure didn't mention that his new attorney will be handling her case as well.
> 
> I see no way that the Dawgs can avoid firing the guy. How in the world can a guy in his position make such stupid decisions, and why would you want him in charge of a mega-million dollar operation if he does.



You're right.  There's really no way around it if the university doesn't want to just implode.  Keeping Evans would completely eliminate any credibility the school has when it comes to handing out discipline.  I hate this for Evans just because I've always thought well of the guy.

But you or I did the same thing we would have been fired already and he knew the risk involved when he decided to behave this recklessly.  It seems there are no standards for behavior anymore and this is a dang good place to start, right at the top.


----------



## dixiejacket (Jul 4, 2010)

*Humor?*



MudDucker said:


> Orignally posted by DixieJacket For you guys posting with the inference that in the "good old days this  would have been covered up....." or that we can thank MADD for this,  etc., I hope you are kidding.
> 
> If you have ever been hit or had a loved one maimed or killed by a drunk  driver, then you would know the hurt and devastation that are a  potential every time someone (anyone) drives impaired.  If you have not  experienced this personally, then thank God!
> 
> ...



You ever been hit by a drunk driver and/or lost a loved one to one? It's enough to make you lose your humor.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2012)

> Charges dropped against woman with Damon Evans during DUI stop
> 
> Charges have been dropped against the woman who was with former University of Georgia Athletic Director Damon Evans when he was arrested for driving under the influence in northeast Atlanta nearly two years ago.
> 
> ...



A little closure. Anyone know what Evans is up to these days?


----------



## Danuwoa (Mar 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> A little closure. Anyone know what Evans is up to these days?



I heard but I can't remember.  He has a pretty good job from what I remember.  There was a short interview with him and he asked the interviewer if he could call him back the next day which he of course never did.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 27, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I heard but I can't remember.  He has a pretty good job from what I remember.  There was a short interview with him and he asked the interviewer if he could call him back the next day which he of course never did.



I think y'all are better off with McGarity anyways.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> A little closure. Anyone know what Evans is up to these days?



managing Victoria's secrets in fayetteville, Ark.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I think y'all are better off with McGarity anyways.



I have to agree!


----------

